# Housing / Moving to New York



## robot_m (Apr 9, 2010)

Just curious as to what everyone is planning on doing in regards to housing. I know that Columbia owns a lot of housing, and something like 90% of undergrads live in Columbia housing at some point...but I've been having trouble finding information on Graduate Housing. Specifically Couples apartments, and whether or not they accept dogs.

Can some current Columbia student illuminate us on the process of Columbia Housing?

Conversely, does anyone have any tips for finding an apartment? The friends I have in New York currently all live in Brooklyn, but at least the first year, I'd like to live in Morningside Heights or the UWS as I'm sure we're all going to be spending long hours on and around campus.

Any thoughts?


----------



## robot_m (Apr 12, 2010)

Nothing?


----------



## brendonb (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm not a Columbia student, but I live near the campus and know a lot of Columbia people -- I'd recommend looking into apartments in the neighborhood real estate brokers call "Manhattan Valley" - roughly southeast of the Columbia campus, between Broadway and CPW and 110th and 103rd St. Relatively affordable housing (for NYC) - lots of grad students live here - and within easy walking distance of the campus. There are also a lot of grad students in Washington Heights and Inwood, the northern tip of Manhattan island, which is still affordable and relatively convenient, especially if you find a place near the 1 line. 

As far as on-campus housing, I know Columbia has a lot of it - they own a huge chunk of Morningside Heights - but it's divvied up among all of Columbia's many grad schools, which means that not that many people from each individual program get housing (Columbia has ~18,000 graduate students). 

It's a bit of a crapshoot, and my understanding is that international students tend to have a better chance with on-campus housing because of the difficulty of renting in New York for people on student visas.


----------



## taraberyl (Apr 12, 2010)

i second the manhattan valley suggestion (though i didn't know it was called that).  washington heights is also pretty convenient if you don't find something in morningside (which is preferable due to location).  the commute from brooklyn would be brutal.

if you get a roommate (ESSENTIAL) then you can get a much better deal than on campus housing which can be just as expensive and who wants to live in a dorm?

craigslist, craigslist, craigslist.

my two cents.


----------



## robot_m (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't really want to live above 125th, though.

I will be moving with my fiance, who also doubles as my roommate, so that should help some with cost.

I've been checking out craigslist a lot, but many of the ads seem to be bait-and-switch material.


----------



## brendonb (Apr 13, 2010)

Try Streeteasy (http://streeteasy.com/nyc/rentals) - most of the rentals there are managed by really reputable brokers, and it's a really convenient way to search for apartments.


----------



## robot_m (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah, I have been looking there. Seems like a pretty well done site, though I've still seen a couple of different listings all using the same photos.


----------



## Suzako (Apr 13, 2010)

I recommend finding a sublet and then looking seriously a permanent solution once you get to NY.  There are plenty of non-bait and switch legit Realtors and landlords on craigslist (its the only way I've ever found apartments in the city), but you have to be able to Look at the place.  Or else you are putting yourself in the perfect situation to be screwed.  Also, most people won't rent to people they haven't met.


----------



## ragless (Apr 13, 2010)

Also, don't knock the portion of New York above 125th until you've been (not saying you haven't)! Harlem, Washington Heights, & especially Inwood have beautiful parks (for dog-walking) and wonderful brownstones.

I'd consider arriving early and subletting for your 1st month here (before school starts). This will give you time to really see the neighborhoods & apartments you'd be considering.

To everyone else: please keep those apartment hunting websites coming!


----------



## robot_m (Apr 14, 2010)

I was up there once to visit the Cloisters. I don't have anything against the area, but just want to cut down commute time for my fiance, who will most likely be working in midtown.

What would you expect to pay for a UWS 1 bedroom, allows dogs over 50 lbs, and has a dishwasher? What about a 2 bedroom?


----------



## film212film (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm with ragless on the advice of doing the one month sublet while searching.

Getting a new york city apartment was almost as complicated as a grad school application. I'm not lying. 

For a UWS apartment you are going to have a hard time finding a place that will let you take a 50lb dog. I would look in harlem for a garden level brownstone, and there is an express train connecting west harlem and midtown in 3 or 4 stops.


----------



## robot_m (Apr 20, 2010)

Did anyone else apply for student housing?


----------



## glencoco (Apr 20, 2010)

yup, i registered for housing too but i'll be looking for places on Craigslist as well.


----------



## jojo (Apr 20, 2010)

I registered as well, but it seems to me that Columbia's housing is more expensive then the apartments in that area.  and you only get the apartment for the school year not the summer, and the professors say that you'll be working all year including the summer on films, so I dunno.


----------



## rayk (Apr 20, 2010)

Finding a place in the city is definitely complicated, and nothing really opens up til about 1 to 2 months before you would sign a lease.  If it's of any help, I know of some friends subletting their apartments around July/ August if anyone is interested.  Drop me a line.


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Apr 20, 2010)

As a long time NYC resident, I wanted to add a few hard won insights.

Expect to pay a broker for a better place, but deals can be found. If you have poor credit or are lacking a high savings balance, a broker can help alot at a better place.

Bring your checkbook to every viewing. If you like a place, offer to put down a deposit on the spot. A friend and former agent told me that decent properties stay on the market an average of 2-3 days in NYC, and are often taken by the first person lucky enough to schedule a viewing. There is no "sleep on it" time here.

That being said, be smart. Many NYC apartment buildings are old, and that's not a bad thing. While a building may look well lived, it may have better insulation and construction values then the "insta-condos" that are popping up everywhere and ruining the skyline.

Many NYC apartments will include heat/hot water. Find one.

Check the water pressure. The NYC water supply on buildings below five stories in pressurized by the water main. Poor plumbing can turn this torrent into a trickle, and your shower will suck.

Visit around rush hour, if possible. This will give you a good idea of the sound insulation at the nosiest part of the day.

Never get a place with a outside entrance. You're asking to be robbed.

Check your transit times. Sometimes three trains can be faster then one.

That's some of the tidbits I've picked up in NYC apartment hunting over the years. Feel free to ask anything else, and I'll help if I can.


----------



## robot_m (Apr 20, 2010)

Can you recommend any brokerages or specific brokers?


----------



## Criterion (Apr 20, 2010)

Great tips, Impossible Protagonist. One more tip I'd like to add about noise: check to make sure what businesses your apartment may sit over/be next to.

A quaint cafe or quiet restaurant may turn into a noisy bar in the dark of the night. I learned this the hard way.


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Apr 21, 2010)

Robot_m

Not really. I've used different ones each time, and my friend has left the biz.

One to avoid: "Apts & Lofts" Mostly in Brooklyn, they've got alot of those overpriced new listings and are very high pressure.

A good rule of thumb: If you ask or insist on putting down a deposit, you have a good broker. If you have a broker pushing you to put down a deposit on a property you've expressed only passing interest in, you have a high pressure jerk.


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm currently debating moving from Greenpoint, in Brooklyn, to an apt. closer to the school. I can't decide if it's worth it. I'm not in love with my current apt., but I do love my neighborhood.

On the other hand, I'm worried about the demands of the first year, and I'm concerned about commuting times.

Any advice from current students? Living close a necessity?


----------



## robot_m (Apr 21, 2010)

What about going the no-broker route? Any success with that?

If I am in New York for a week in Mid July, what are my chances of being able to find a place during that time?

I'm not that worried because I have an aunt and uncle who live in NJ (about 20 minutes by NJTransit), so I can stay with them, worst case scenario.


----------



## Suzako (Apr 21, 2010)

"Any advice from current students? Living close a necessity?"

Impossible Protagonist: I moved from Astoria to Morningside Heights when I got in last year, because I wanted to be closer to school.  For me, I use the computer lab a lot for editing (I don't own Final Cut) and I also just wanted to be able to be really close to school for meetings and flexibility (and not having to pay for a monthly metrocard).  Its worked out very well for me and was the right decision for me personally.

But there are students who commute in from Brooklyn and other places in Manhattan.  Greenpoint to Columbia is a trek.  I think if you're worried about it, you might want to consider moving.  But I also feel weird telling you to move or not, you know?


----------



## WillieGreen (Apr 21, 2010)

Impossible Protagonist,

Check your PM when you get a chance.


----------



## robot_m (Apr 27, 2010)

What about moving companies? Normally I would just rent a U-Haul and move myself, but the prospect of driving/parking in NYC seems pretty ridiculous. So can anyone recommend any movers?


----------



## Silverlenz (Apr 27, 2010)

Have you looked into those POD's storage units? They will move your unit anywhere POD's has a storage warehouse. Just a thought.

SilverLenz


----------



## brendonb (Apr 27, 2010)

For what it's worth, the northern end of Manhattan is actually probably the easiest place in the city to drive a U-Haul. You can take the GW bridge into Manhattan, and when you're done, there's a U-Haul drop-off station on 127th St and Park Avenue. No messy midtown driving. 

Don't know any good moving company, though, sorry!


----------



## robot_m (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey, how is the AT&T reception in Manhattan?


----------



## brendonb (Apr 30, 2010)

Simply awful.

I'm not sure where I found it, but I read some thing that AT&T considers 30% an "unexceptional" dropped call rate in NYC.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Apr 30, 2010)

Though probably half of the people that live in New York have AT&T service, thanks to the iPhone.

We have AT&T and I know that service at Columbia is patchy. My boyfriend goes there for Architecture. The buildings are old, so they have extremely thick walls. You basically have to be by a window or outside for reception.


----------



## robot_m (May 12, 2010)

So what's with all this stuff I've been reading about Bed Bugs in NYC? Is it bad?


----------



## Suzako (May 12, 2010)

re bedbugs:
If you don't pick up old mattresses or old couches from the street, you should be fine.


----------



## brendonb (May 12, 2010)

They can be awful, and a tremendous financial burden (you either have to throw away or have all your possessions professionally treated). I have a friend who had to deal with them while living in Sunnyside, Queens a few years ago. In her case, she was able to prove the landlord withheld knowledge of bed bugs in order to get her to sign the lease, so she was able to take him to court for it.

It's an incomplete resource, but definitely check this before you sign any leases in NYC. You should look up your own building as well as the buildings directly adjacent to yours: http://bedbugregistry.com/metro/nyc/


----------



## robot_m (May 12, 2010)

Yeah, I have been checking that site. I'm planning on covering my mattress and box springs in a bedbug-proof mattress cover before we move, as we're using movers. I'll still have to figure something out about the couches, though.


----------



## ZackDunborn (Jun 2, 2010)

I just got an email about my housing app that (literally) started with "I have bad news"...  So, um, anyone looking for a roommate?


----------



## robot_m (Jun 4, 2010)

I assume you are already in New York?

I did get housing, but I'm moving across the country. It's a litter further North than I would have liked, but not too much (still below 125th), but beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## ZackDunborn (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm actually in NJ... at my mother's house.  She thinks I should just commute from here.

Not. Happening.


----------



## Suzako (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Zack,

I was denied housing last year at first, but in August I actually did offered something.  I'm not saying you should wait til then, but just saying there's still hope.

s


----------



## robot_m (Jun 4, 2010)

How long's the commute?


----------



## ZackDunborn (Jun 5, 2010)

The thing about NYC commuting is that there are only so many bridges/tunnels for the millions of commuters to cross to get on and off the island (Manhattan).

So for me a 20 minute drive can easily be 1-2 hours.


----------

